# Tacoma Truck side harness & isolation module



## RODSKWAD (Jan 11, 2009)

I recently acquired a Fisher homesteader with a 4 port isolation module & truck side harness from a F150. 
I've been told in order to put it on my 2011 Tacoma I need the truck side harness & isolation module I'd be happy with the parts #'s


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You can go on the Fisher site, load your truck info and get the part information.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

29070
31051
29047


----------



## RODSKWAD (Jan 11, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> You can go on the Fisher site, load your truck info and get the part information.


Thanks I tried that, you need the IM # to get the wire harness #
or I missed a step lol


----------



## RODSKWAD (Jan 11, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> 29070
> 31051
> 29047


Thank you!


----------

